# Woking area 26th Oct (Sunday)



## dufferman (Oct 14, 2014)

Hi all,

Anyone who fancies a knock about at either my place (Merrist Wood GC) or vkurup's place (Hoebridge GC) on Sunday 26th Oct, let us know! We're meeting up for a round, all are welcome. Time TBC depending on who is interested.

Adam


----------



## sawtooth (Oct 14, 2014)

If I wasn't away that weekend I would have liked to have played.

I'm with crown as well but have never played Merrist Wood and its been a while since I played Hoebridge.

Hopefully next time.


----------



## vkurup (Oct 14, 2014)

sawtooth said:



			If I wasn't away that weekend I would have liked to have played.

I'm with crown as well but have never played Merrist Wood and its been a while since I played Hoebridge.

Hopefully next time.
		
Click to expand...

Thank God... Not sure that a single capper would want to play us hacks...


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Oct 14, 2014)

Could be up for this depending on time


----------



## vkurup (Oct 14, 2014)

I will check with a non-forumer friend who is a crown member if he is interested.  He is also an Aimpointer...


----------



## Hooker (Oct 15, 2014)

vkurup said:



			Thank God... Not sure that a single capper would want to play us hacks...
		
Click to expand...

Is this a game for hacks? If so I'm in! I am also a crown golfer, not sure if we get open play before 12 though. Maybe you could check when you are booking?


----------



## vkurup (Oct 15, 2014)

Hooker said:



			Is this a game for hacks? If so I'm in! I am also a crown golfer, not sure if we get open play before 12 though. Maybe you could check when you are booking?
		
Click to expand...

More the merrier.. 

I am a hack... Dufferman (before his ESR) was a hack.  But Homer is a proper golfer


Adam... should we do post noon at Merrist then?


----------



## dufferman (Oct 16, 2014)

All welcome Hooker, Vkurup is bigging me up... even if I am now a 17.6 'capper 

After 12 sounds good to me, it's members roll up till 10.30 so anytime after that I can book... one tee time or 2?


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Oct 16, 2014)

When do the clocks change?


----------



## dufferman (Oct 17, 2014)

HomerJSimpson said:



			When do the clocks change?
		
Click to expand...

That day at 2am. So really, 12 midday would be 1pm.


----------



## dufferman (Oct 17, 2014)

12.08 Sunday booked. Another tee time can be added if need be, pretty quiet that day so far.


----------



## Hooker (Oct 18, 2014)

Thanks, sounds good to me. :thup:


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Oct 18, 2014)

dufferman said:



			12.08 Sunday booked. Another tee time can be added if need be, pretty quiet that day so far.
		
Click to expand...

We are at Hoebridge aren't we? Anyone hitting the range first?


----------



## dufferman (Oct 19, 2014)

HomerJSimpson said:



			We are at Hoebridge aren't we? Anyone hitting the range first?
		
Click to expand...

We decided on Merrist Wood instead. There is a rangeneral there if you still fancy it?


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Oct 19, 2014)

How much is the green fee


----------



## vkurup (Oct 19, 2014)

I had a PB today.. so got cut.. now back 18..


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Oct 19, 2014)

vkurup said:



			I had a PB today.. so got cut.. now back 18..
		
Click to expand...

Plus our own unique ESR reduction... that'll make you 12 next Sunday


----------



## vkurup (Oct 19, 2014)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Plus our own unique ESR reduction... that'll make you 12 next Sunday
		
Click to expand...

Good try homer...  given the consistency of my game, I might as well be playing like a 24 capper next Sunday..


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Oct 19, 2014)

vkurup said:



			Good try homer...  given the consistency of my game, I might as well be playing like a 24 capper next Sunday..
		
Click to expand...

Another shot off for complaining. You'll be single figures by Sunday :thup::rofl:


----------



## dufferman (Oct 20, 2014)

HomerJSimpson said:



			How much is the green fee
		
Click to expand...

It's Â£26 a round, after 12 that may be reduced, I'm not entirely sure.


----------



## dufferman (Oct 20, 2014)

vkurup said:



			I had a PB today.. so got cut.. now back 18..
		
Click to expand...

And with that Picasso ball... how that was visible in anything but fairway grass is beyond me!!!!


----------



## vkurup (Oct 20, 2014)

dufferman said:



			And with that Picasso ball... how that was visible in anything but fairway grass is beyond me!!!!
		
Click to expand...

more incentive to keep it on the fairway..


----------



## dufferman (Oct 21, 2014)

vkurup said:



			more incentive to keep it on the fairway..
		
Click to expand...

That is a good point!


----------



## vkurup (Oct 22, 2014)

Should we pop a fiver into the pot...    

What format do we fancy?


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Oct 22, 2014)

vkurup said:



			Should we pop a fiver into the pot...    

What format do we fancy?
		
Click to expand...

I'd rather not. Chopping it post lesson on Monday and just happy to enjoy the craic and the company


----------



## Cheifi0 (Oct 22, 2014)

Is there any room for one more?  I am down this way this weekend and am looking for a game.  Dont worry if you already have a four ball as I don't want to make things uneven.


----------



## dufferman (Oct 23, 2014)

I'm happy to keep it a friendly knock - I'd hate to take money off you Vinesh on our first outing!

Hooker, are you defo in? And is your mate coming too Vinesh?


----------



## vkurup (Oct 23, 2014)

dufferman said:



			I'm happy to keep it a friendly knock - I'd hate to take money off you Vinesh on our first outing!

*Hooker, are you defo in? And is your mate coming too Vinesh*?
		
Click to expand...


Did not ask him as Hooker was coming.,. will ask if we have to get even numbers.


----------



## dufferman (Oct 23, 2014)

vkurup said:



			Did not ask him as Hooker was coming.,. will ask if we have to get even numbers.
		
Click to expand...

Ok, no probs.


----------



## vkurup (Oct 23, 2014)

dufferman said:



			Ok, no probs.
		
Click to expand...

Checking with 2 guys... One of them has declined (he is playing Milford) another one has to check with hq. 

Any other local-ish forumers that we can ping.. Chrisd, hawk eye, Richart?


----------



## dufferman (Oct 23, 2014)

It looks like Homer can't make it, so it's just myself & Vinesh who are 100%, so everyone welcome at the moment!


----------



## Cheifi0 (Oct 23, 2014)

Put me down as a definite then please if there'should space.  Looks an interesting course and it's meant to be dry.  What else could you ask for?


----------



## dufferman (Oct 23, 2014)

Cheifi0 said:



			Put me down as a definite then please if there'should space.  Looks an interesting course and it's meant to be dry.  What else could you ask for?
		
Click to expand...

Exactly. Looking forward to meeting you!


----------



## vkurup (Oct 24, 2014)

I got the Mrs to do the school run... so she is dropping the kid off to his Pirate party at 11 and then she will drop me off around 11:30... 


Adam.. what time are you getting there..  can grab a bacon/tea in the club house before we head out.

Cheifi0...  let us know how to identify you.   

I will PM my mobile


----------



## Cheifi0 (Oct 24, 2014)

I will hopefully get down for about around 11 is and hopefully warm up on the range first.  I will probably be wearing some tan trousers and red jumper, I hope that's distinctive enough.  If not I can carry  single white lily. :thup:


----------



## vkurup (Oct 24, 2014)

What is the status with Hooker??

A friend of mine can join.  I must warn that he is not much of a golfer (though he will hit a few good shots).  He does not keep his score - so likely to say 'I will take an 8 on that' and that applies to Par 3 as well as P5s.  he is good hack.   I can ask him to stand down if Hooker is coming..


----------



## dufferman (Oct 24, 2014)

I'll be there from 11.15th.  Can't say what I'll be wearing, and have no lilys to hand 

I'll find you Chief. We'll all grab a quick coffee and be on our way!



I'll drop Hooker a line


----------



## Hooker (Oct 25, 2014)

Hi I am still up for this, although I had to phone up and check if I could play on open play. 

See you guys tomorrow about 11.


----------



## vkurup (Oct 25, 2014)

Hooker said:



			Hi I am still up for this, although I had to phone up and check if I could play on open play. 

See you guys tomorrow about 11.
		
Click to expand...

Cool... will ask my friend to stand down..   Looking fwd to this


----------

